# to end the year...



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

YoYo portrait









hangin' out...









Tropheus Duboisi juvie









Eureka juvie colouring up nicely...









clowning around...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Great photos!!!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow those pics say a thousand words. Nice pics. Which camera were you using.Love your fish, your EBJD is still my fav though. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks all. I'm using an Oly E300, but with a manual focus Tamron 90mm macro with a Nikon mount and Oly adapter. lol

The shot of the JD is one of my faves, but it's a standard JD. Macfish has the stunning EBJD.


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Tropheus looks great!


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

dude, i heart your macro shots. awesome.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

desjardo said:


> Tropheus looks great!


Too bad they don't stay that colour, they look great that way. The Jewel is in a hospital tank, so haven't taken too many pics of it yet...will wait till it heals up a bit. It's seems to be doing better though.



twoheadedfish said:


> dude, i heart your macro shots. awesome.


Thanks...those shrimps are tiny!


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah I still had him on his own when he made the move. And yes it is too bad they don't stay that pattern but I am sure the change will be equally interesting.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Riceburner said:


> Thanks all. I'm using an Oly E300, but with a manual focus Tamron 90mm macro with a Nikon mount and Oly adapter. lol
> 
> The shot of the JD is one of my faves, but it's a standard JD. Macfish has the stunning EBJD.


Yea sorry I dont know why I get you two mixed up but I do lol


----------

